# Solar Eclipse, August 2017



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2017)

Will you be in or anywhere near its path during totality?
I've never experienced a total eclipse so this might be the one.   I'm willing to travel several hundred miles for it.    I heard that most accommodations along the eclipse route, from Oregon to South Carolina are already booked.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2017)

Not near anywhere that will have totality. It would have been cool to see. This is the first total eclipse of the sun that is only in the US.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2017)

taxlady said:


> Not near anywhere that will have totality. It would have been cool to see. This is the first total eclipse of the sun that is only in the US.



You'll be much closer for the April, 2024 total eclipse...


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2017)

roadfix said:


> You'll be much closer for the April, 2024 total eclipse...


Neato! Yes I will be closer. It will be right here on the Island of Montreal for almost 2 minutes. It will be very near sunset, so we will need to figure out a good place to see it from, maybe from the shore of the lake.

If anyone wants to know the exact path of the 2017 eclipse and duration at different points on the path, here's an interactive map from NASA: https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/interactive_map/index.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2017)

I am in the direct path.  Have already bought my Eclipse Glasses.  It will start at 10:24 am for us.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am in the direct path.  Have already bought my Eclipse Glasses.  It will start at 10:24 am for us.



Nice!   I was think about going to Wyoming or Idaho.    .....been checking Amtrak schedules and prices.    Casper lies in its path.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm not too far from its path, but I'll have to see about going into Bend, OR. That's a long way to drive for a few minutes of partial eclipse. I doubt I'd be able to get nearer the path of totality because of all the people and I'm not sure that I want to - it's August, it's fire season, and a lot of those people will be crazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2017)

Casper, Douglas...Teton Village in the western part of the state.  Lots of places, may be hard to find a place to stay.  Does Amtrak go to Casper?  That must be your limitation.  If planned right, Shrek and I could meet your train and haul you around where you want to go.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 23, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Will you be in or anywhere near its path during totality?
> I've never experienced a total eclipse so this might be the one.   I'm willing to travel several hundred miles for it.    I heard that most accommodations along the eclipse route, from Oregon to South Carolina are already booked.



I have seen three. Two I knew were coming, and were not quite total. The third was in Barcelona, and around noonish, the streets filled with people and it got dark. It caught me by complete surprise. 

I'll be about 450 miles away from this one, unless I get lucky -- I have a customer its path.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 23, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am in the direct path.  Have already bought my Eclipse Glasses.  It will start at 10:24 am for us.


Have you room for two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Himself has been hyping this for a couple of years. I told him we'd go, I was willing to book a hotel in the heart of it a year ago, but the condition was to get this house fixed and up for sale. Hey, if this thing is on the market I'm willing to spend money to celebrate! Well, nothing has been done. We won't be staying where the length of totality is the longest, but now he's checking TN Holiday Inn locations so he can use his Priority Club points. Smart guy. (That's not quite the phrase I had in my mind's ear as I was typing that...: )

I guess we'll be visiting the kids in August so we can get a head start on the drive. EVERYthing is so much further from here unless you're heading to the mountains up north (we don't ski) or to The Cape (we're not beach people). EVERYthing is so far away.

At least we don't have to haul the telescope...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> At least we don't have to haul the telescope...



Exactly.   This is one of those celestial events that doesn't require any astro gear.     I'll probably bring along a small pair of binocs and a sheet of solar film.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 24, 2017)

No where near here, but hoping to see pics from those of you who are in the path and fortunate enough to see this event!


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 24, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Will you be in or anywhere near its path during totality?
> I've never experienced a total eclipse so this might be the one.   I'm willing to travel several hundred miles for it.    I heard that most accommodations along the eclipse route, from Oregon to South Carolina are already booked.



Unfortunately, I'm in North Carolina, near the VA border.  So no eclipse for me - not willing to travel for it at the moment.


----------



## HeidiCooksSupper (Jun 24, 2017)

We live in the direct path in the center of South Carolina but even told our relatives that this is not a place we'd come to for the eclipse.  It's scheduled for mid-late afternoon here in August.  Mid-late afternoons in August in South Carolina are most likely to be in the upper 90s and humid.  Worse yet, almost daily threat of afternoon thunderstorms means you are likely to find big cumulus clouds in the way.  Yes, we have bought our eclipse glasses and are hoping to see it but we would encourage anyone thinking about traveling to see the eclipse go to an arid region to up their chances of clear skies.


----------



## ixamnis (Jun 26, 2017)

I live in Central Kansas, so we'll see a near-total eclipse if I do nothing but go about my normal routine. I had considered taking a day off of work and going to Kansas City where the eclipse will be total for about 2 minutes and 40 seconds.  But, I'm not sure I can justify the cost of taking a day off for that.


(To clarify: I'm self employed and a day out of the office will cost me a couple of thousand dollars in gross revenue.  It's not like I can just take a "vacation day.")


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm requesting the day off.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> I'm self employed and...
> It's not like I can just take a "vacation day.")




I know exactly what you mean.   This is my dilemma.   I'm also self employed and I need to take 4 days off if I want to see this.
And being self employed for almost 40 years I had my last vacation back 24 years ago.  I was able to get away for 1 week.   That's it.  I can't wait to retire.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 27, 2017)

We have already made our plans to drive with another couple to his cousin's home 2 hours north of here, just outside of Arthur, NE.  We are just going up for the day.  We will be dead center - already have our eclipse glasses.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2017)

Roadfix, have you made plans to go? I sure hope so......24 yrs without a vacation is brutal !!!

Not to mention we could all be gone by 2024.

My signature sure fits here.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 22, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Roadfix, have you made plans to go? I sure hope so......24 yrs without a vacation is brutal !!!
> 
> Not to mention we could all be gone by 2024.
> 
> My signature sure fits here.



Well, I've made tentative plans to take a road trip up to Salem, Oregon that weekend.    It's a straight shot up Interstate 5.    I'm sure there will be a million other people heading up as well....   
As for accommodations I plan on camping on the side of the road or in a Walmart parking lot out of my little Honda as I'm equipped for that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have the day off on the new schedule.  I'll be able to participate in the town festivities after.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 22, 2017)

We're directly in the path and, according to our weather forecasters, we'll be treated to a 20 minute show.

Won't have to travel any father than our back yard/field.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 22, 2017)

It appears that all of the US will get to see most of the eclipse. Here's something that can tell you how much eclipse you'll see:

https://eclipsemega.movie/simulator?lat=47.57155059999999&lng=-122.63882409999997

And here's a map of the eclipse across the US. I'm not sure how much Hawaii or Alaska will see.

https://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/nation/


*Do not, under any circumstances, look directly at the sun through binoculars or a telescope. The light from the sun will burn your retinas out. *


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 22, 2017)

*rr*, Lowe's is selling Eclipse Glasses. The paper style, like the old-fashioned frames for 3-D movies,  are just under $2. Himself got those for us, plus some to pass around to neighbors. Lowe's has fancy ones for up to $20 (I think those include a book or map or something), but the eclipse glasses aren't good for anything BUT the eclipse since they block SO much light. Thankfully I will no longer have to look through a little piece of welder's glass!


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 22, 2017)

It scared me silly when Roadfix said he was going to bring along his binoculars.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 22, 2017)

He also said he was bringing along solar film, *rr*.

Hey *roadfix*, that film IS rated for sun viewing, right, and not just for cutting light through your house windows? I'm sure you know how to be safe, though.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 23, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> He also said he was bringing along solar film, *rr*.
> 
> Hey *roadfix*, that film IS rated for sun viewing, right, and not just for cutting light through your house windows? I'm sure you know how to be safe, though.



These are actual mylar solar sheets from an astronomy dealer for viewing the sun.     I bought them in sheets many years ago to make solar filters to fit various diameter objectives (cheaper that way).

Now, during the actual 2+ minutes of TOTALITY you can safely view the sun without protection.   But be on the safe side and use solar glasses anyway.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 24, 2017)

If you can, check out the sunlight shining thru tree leaves on a sidewalk during a partial or total  eclipse.  Each leaf shadow shows the eclipse happening.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 25, 2017)

My sis lives just south of Carbondale, Illinois.  There is a major celebration happening in C'dale, but we will be floating in her pool!  We are not much for crowds.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2017)

Change of plan.   I decided to stay put and watch the partial eclipse from home.
Stories of massive highway tie ups and long gas lines just turned me off.
I'll just have my grandkids over that morning and watch the partial eclipse out of my backyard observatory.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 12, 2017)

That's what I've heard as well, roadfix.  I'm just going to stay home too, and be satisfied with the partial eclipse.  

When my daughter, her family, and I were on vacation up at their cabin a couple of weeks ago, they were talking about taking the kids and driving up to Salem, OR. It didn't take much discussion for them to decide against it.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 13, 2017)

I just want to say again, for those out of the direct path of the eclicpe, if you look on the ground under a tree that has small leaves, the leaves shadows will look strange. They'll all be crescent shaped. I noticed that the last eclipse (I was not in the direct path).  I found that to be kind of trippy.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I just want to say again, for those out of the direct path of the eclicpe, if you look on the ground under a tree that has small leaves, the leaves shadows will look strange. They'll all be crescent shaped. I noticed that the last eclipse (I was not in the direct path).  I found that to be kind of trippy.





Yes, the light shining through between dense leaves will project crescent discs on the ground.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2017)

Randy Cassingham, who writes the weekly "*This is True*" website (good read), once worked at the JPL. He had an interesting blog post about the eclipse this past week. If you're interested in what to look for and what special effects Mother Nature puts on during an eclipse, you can read that here: *What to Look for During the 2017 Solar Eclipse*

We're headed to Spring City, TN. According to the charts on *The Great American Eclipse website*, it looks like we might encounter an additional 28,000? people in the area. I've been in bigger crowds for sporting events, not to mention Disney World! We'll have water and snacks, and I'm the best bathroom spotter anyone can have on hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2017)

As soon as the Eclipse is over we have to head to Scottsbluff, NE for the appointment with the oncologist.  That's about 3 hours for a 50 min drive.  I don't trust the traffic will be nice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Randy Cassingham, who writes the weekly "*This is True*" website (good read), once worked at the JPL. He had an interesting blog post about the eclipse this past week. If you're interested in what to look for and what special effects Mother Nature puts on during an eclipse, you can read that here: *What to Look for During the 2017 Solar Eclipse*
> 
> We're headed to Spring City, TN. According to the charts on *The Great American Eclipse website*, it looks like we might encounter an additional 28,000? people in the area. I've been in bigger crowds for sporting events, not to mention Disney World! We'll have water and snacks, and I'm the best bathroom spotter anyone can have on hand.



Thanks CG for mentioning Randy Cassingham.  He's a great guy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2017)

*PF*, I found DC through a post Randy had in "This is True", back in the day when he would feature his "Bonzer website of the week". I gave it a look-see, decided this place was a great way to waste time, and now give a shout-out for him whenever I get the chance. Besides, "This is True" is a real hoot to read! 

BTW, have you met him? The way you phrased it gives me the idea that you've had some sort of contact with him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, I found DC through a post Randy had in "This is True", back in the day when he would feature his "Bonzer website of the week". I gave it a look-see, decided this place was a great way to waste time, and now give a shout-out for him whenever I get the chance. Besides, "This is True" is a real hoot to read!
> 
> BTW, have you met him? The way you phrased it gives me the idea that you've had some sort of contact with him.



Lots of e-mails...he is one of my heroes.  We net through his old HeroTalk newsletter.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2017)

I will be at LOW.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 14, 2017)

I have seen a couple of total eclipses. I photographed one from a place where it was almost total -- and I can't find those photos anywhere. Grrrrrr. 

I'm staying in Dallas, because if I spend the money to go somewhere to see the total deal, I guarantee it will be cloudy wherever I go. 

I may take pictures, again. It will be a whole lot easier with digital than it was with film. 

Protect your eyes, folks. It only takes a couple of seconds to do permanent damage. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 14, 2017)

caseydog said:


> ...Protect your eyes, folks. It only takes a couple of seconds to do permanent damage.
> 
> CD


And here's my chance again to plug Lowe's, who is selling eclipse glasses that will work right. If you don't have a Lowe's near you, *these other businesses are selling American Astronomical Society approved glasses*. Push comes to shove, you can use welder's glass Number 14, which is what Himself has always used for sun viewing. He can still see just fine, and I suppose I can't blame eclipses and astronomical pursuits for him not being able to hear me. Although I think his hearing is fine. It's his listening that's a tad off.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 14, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I have seen a couple of total eclipses. I photographed one from a place where it was almost total -- and I can't find those photos anywhere. Grrrrrr.
> 
> I'm staying in Dallas, because if I spend the money to go somewhere to see the total deal, I guarantee it will be cloudy wherever I go.
> 
> ...



Forecast here is for warm and sunny next Monday.  We will be driving about 120 miles... less that 2 hours and mostly out in the middle of nowhere.  Although the predictions for traffic are ugly, I'm not sure that it applies out here - there just aren't enough people out here, nor are there any real attractions along the way to draw them, aside from Lake McConaughy.  We don't really anticipate a big problem getting to the totality zone, and we will be viewing from a friend's ranch in Nebraska.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 14, 2017)

We are in the path of totality. Direct path.
Bought our glasses at the local drug store.  He sold over 200 pair the first two days and had to order more. $2 a pair.
This is a bigger deal than I thought.  Might see an uptick in out of town visitors for sure.
I hear people are renting out rooms at very high prices and are having to turn down most all of them.  They are booked and so are all the motels and cough cough hotels.

I just hope it will be clear.  We have been under clouds for days now.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 21, 2017)

My grandkids had a blast watching the partial eclipse and the live TV coverage this morning. ... going back and forth between eclipse glasses, the back yard observatory, and the TV.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful picture-perfect day here.  Our "show" began just before noon and reached totality at close to 1:30 and finished up slightly before 3.

Didn't get too dark.  Perhaps dusk-like.  The tree frogs and nighttime creatures sang quite a chorus as it darkened.

First solar eclipse I've ever seen and it was a memorable experience.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 21, 2017)

Mama always told me "never look into the eyes of the sun", but Mama, that's where the fun is.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey everyone!


About as good as we got before the storms rolled in.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 21, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I just want to say again, for those out of the direct path of the eclicpe, if you look on the ground under a tree that has small leaves, the leaves shadows will look strange. They'll all be crescent shaped. I noticed that the last eclipse (I was not in the direct path).  I found that to be kind of trippy.




Eclipse shadow on my sister's porch in MS.. Click on pic to see better...

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Eclipse shadow on my sister's porch in MS.. Click on pic to see better...
> 
> Ross


Thank you for sharing that. Because of your previous post about this phenomenon, I looked for it. Unfortunately, we didn't get it. I did use a pinhole in a piece of paper to cast a crescent shadow in my hand.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2017)

Roadfix, love the pic of the enthralled grandkids.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 21, 2017)

Here it is - I took this just northwest of Arthur, Nebraska


----------



## roadfix (Aug 21, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> Here it is - I took this just northwest of Arthur, Nebraska



Beautiful capture!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2017)

Good choice to share it with the grands rather than alone RF. They'll never forget being with grandpa for the event. Adorable pics!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 21, 2017)

Great photo, Rick!

We didn't get any shareable photos, but we enjoyed every moment of today. Traffic from the hotel to Spring City,  TN wasn't bad, except for the first couple of miles. It was a lot heavier afterwards, but Himself said that the rest of the day was so wonderful the traffic wasn't any problem at all. With luck and healthy living, we hope to be watching in April, 2024 from our own backyard!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2017)

This is as close as we got to totality. 

DH the science geek set up some instruments to record UV light, regular light and temperature as the eclipse progressed. 

The graph. 

The bees seemed to think it was dusk and thus time to return to the hive.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 22, 2017)

Great photo, RPCookin!

It was pretty cloudy here in Minnesota, although in some sense it made for better eclipse viewing. We experienced about 85% coverage. This was about the best photo I got.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2017)

This was so AWESOME!!!!  We hung out in Mom's yard, shared it with Jethro, he had been running and barking at all the people, then Totality and he crouched down, looking at us to see if we were in distress.  Jethro shivered and accepted hugs, then the sun came back and he was fine.

Rick!  Fantastic photo, that's what we saw too.  

Ross, thanks for that pic, I forgot to look down.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 22, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Good choice to share it with the grands rather than alone RF. They'll never forget being with grandpa for the event. Adorable pics!



A couple of weeks ago they were puzzled as to why only portions of the U.S. were going to experience totality.   So I did in front of them the classic demonstration using a globe, a flashlight, and a golf ball.   And ahhhh, they got it.
So I promised them a road trip to Texas in 2024 for the next one.   I'll be retired and unemployed by then so I'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Margot Howe (Sep 3, 2017)

*eclipse*

Missed the whole thing.  Cloudy most of the time, then I got occupied.  Guess I'll just have to wait for 2024 to see the next one.


----------

